# How Close Am I?



## BYOB Fishing (Jul 13, 2009)

A nice guy out of Texas ordered seven replicas of the bait in the middle...Do you think I'm close?


----------



## ben2go (Jul 13, 2009)

I think it is very close.Maybe a bit of light olive to get the green that the original has.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jul 13, 2009)

I used olive, with a light coat of silver over the top. I found out by accident that colors underneath silver shine through when the clearcoat is applied...So I'm hoping the clearcoat brings out more green once applied. Hopefully the results are in my favor this time!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 14, 2009)

You got the pattern perfect - just the green problem. Oh well, very damn close is good and I bet the fish like yours better


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice job man! I like the richness of your colors better than the middle one. =D>


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty close.. how much do you charge to make copies of a bandit 200 in a out of run color?


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm with the others... pattern looks great. Color is a bit off though. Original looks more of a brown or green olive than the gray/silver on the others lures. Keep it up!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jul 16, 2009)

G3_Guy said:


> I'm with the others... pattern looks great. Color is a bit off though. Original looks more of a brown or green olive than the gray/silver on the others lures. Keep it up!



Once clearcoated, the olive green came through the silver topcoat almost perfectly. The silver sprayed lightly over the top dialed down the intensity of the green to be more in-line with the original. The camera isn't really picking it up though, so I don't have a picture. The flash just drowns it out. The colors on the top edge are almost a direct match. 

Oh yeah, the original lure was covered in rust from the old hooks. I cleaned it all up and re-epoxied the lip to remove the scratches. Good as new!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jul 16, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> Pretty close.. how much do you charge to make copies of a bandit 200 in a out of run color?




$8, plus $1.50 shipping. It's $1 more than if they were designed on my website, but I have less freedom with making the colors blend together on the bait, plus the extra time to match the colors too.

PM me if interested.

Thanks,

Matt


----------

